# I need to say hi



## Saintlavin (Feb 18, 2010)

so HI!


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello there.......so want to tell us something about yourself or what?


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 18, 2010)

gamemeister27 said:


> Hello there.......so want to tell us something about yourself or what?



nope just saying hi to get rid of some stress


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 18, 2010)

Saintlavin said:


> gamemeister27 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello there.......so want to tell us something about yourself or what?
> ...



Cool story bro


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 18, 2010)

gamemeister27 said:


> Saintlavin said:
> 
> 
> > gamemeister27 said:
> ...



yeah i'm to bored anyway, Pancakes?


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 18, 2010)

Saintlavin said:


> gamemeister27 said:
> 
> 
> > Saintlavin said:
> ...



NO. Waffles. Just ask him.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 18, 2010)

Saintlavin said:


> so HI!



Hi.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

HI


----------



## Dene (Feb 18, 2010)

Die.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 18, 2010)

pi?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 18, 2010)

FRY


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 18, 2010)

spoon


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 18, 2010)

my alibi cry pie sky


----------



## Edward (Feb 18, 2010)

Ohayo!!!!!!!!!
Kill me now.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 18, 2010)

Ahoihoi!




Edward said:


> Kill me now.



Why?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 18, 2010)

Saintlavin said:


> gamemeister27 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello there.......so want to tell us something about yourself or what?
> ...



interesting...


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 18, 2010)

I once shot a man in Reno, him and all his succubi.

I once shot a man in Reno, and then watered his cacti.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 19, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> pi?



Oh that's



Spoiler



3.
14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510
58209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679
82148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128
48111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196
44288109756659334461284756482337867831652712019091
45648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273
72458700660631558817488152092096282925409171536436
78925903600113305305488204665213841469519415116094
33057270365759591953092186117381932611793105118548
07446237996274956735188575272489122793818301194912
98336733624406566430860213949463952247371907021798
60943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132
00056812714526356082778577134275778960917363717872
14684409012249534301465495853710507922796892589235
42019956112129021960864034418159813629774771309960
51870721134999999837297804995105973173281609631859
50244594553469083026425223082533446850352619311881
71010003137838752886587533208381420617177669147303
59825349042875546873115956286388235378759375195778
18577805321712268066130019278766111959092164201989
38095257201065485863278865936153381827968230301952
03530185296899577362259941389124972177528347913151
55748572424541506959508295331168617278558890750983
81754637464939319255060400927701671139009848824012
85836160356370766010471018194295559619894676783744
94482553797747268471040475346462080466842590694912
93313677028989152104752162056966024058038150193511
25338243003558764024749647326391419927260426992279
67823547816360093417216412199245863150302861829745
55706749838505494588586926995690927210797509302955
32116534498720275596023648066549911988183479775356
63698074265425278625518184175746728909777727938000
81647060016145249192173217214772350141441973568548
16136115735255213347574184946843852332390739414333
45477624168625189835694855620992192221842725502542
56887671790494601653466804988627232791786085784383
82796797668145410095388378636095068006422512520511
73929848960841284886269456042419652850222106611863
06744278622039194945047123713786960956364371917287
46776465757396241389086583264599581339047802759009
94657640789512694683983525957098258226205224894077
26719478268482601476990902640136394437455305068203
49625245174939965143142980919065925093722169646151
57098583874105978859597729754989301617539284681382
68683868942774155991855925245953959431049972524680
84598727364469584865383673622262609912460805124388
43904512441365497627807977156914359977001296160894
41694868555848406353422072225828488648158456028506
01684273945226746767889525213852254995466672782398
64565961163548862305774564980355936345681743241125
15076069479451096596094025228879710893145669136867
22874894056010150330861792868092087476091782493858
90097149096759852613655497818931297848216829989487
22658804857564014270477555132379641451523746234364
54285844479526586782105114135473573952311342716610
21359695362314429524849371871101457654035902799344
03742007310578539062198387447808478489683321445713
86875194350643021845319104848100537061468067491927
81911979399520614196634287544406437451237181921799
98391015919561814675142691239748940907186494231961
56794520809514655022523160388193014209376213785595
66389377870830390697920773467221825625996615014215
03068038447734549202605414665925201497442850732518
66600213243408819071048633173464965145390579626856
10055081066587969981635747363840525714591028970641
40110971206280439039759515677157700420337869936007
23055876317635942187312514712053292819182618612586
73215791984148488291644706095752706957220917567116
72291098169091528017350671274858322287183520935396
57251210835791513698820914442100675103346711031412
67111369908658516398315019701651511685171437657618
35155650884909989859982387345528331635507647918535
89322618548963213293308985706420467525907091548141
65498594616371802709819943099244889575712828905923
23326097299712084433573265489382391193259746366730
58360414281388303203824903758985243744170291327656
18093773444030707469211201913020330380197621101100
44929321516084244485963766983895228684783123552658
21314495768572624334418930396864262434107732269780
28073189154411010446823252716201052652272111660396
66557309254711055785376346682065310989652691862056
47693125705863566201855810072936065987648611791045
33488503461136576867532494416680396265797877185560
84552965412665408530614344431858676975145661406800
70023787765913440171274947042056223053899456131407
11270004078547332699390814546646458807972708266830
63432858785698305235808933065757406795457163775254
20211495576158140025012622859413021647155097925923
09907965473761255176567513575178296664547791745011
29961489030463994713296210734043751895735961458901
93897131117904297828564750320319869151402870808599
04801094121472213179476477726224142548545403321571
85306142288137585043063321751829798662237172159160
77166925474873898665494945011465406284336639379003
97692656721463853067360965712091807638327166416274
88880078692560290228472104031721186082041900042296
61711963779213375751149595015660496318629472654736
42523081770367515906735023507283540567040386743513
62222477158915049530984448933309634087807693259939
78054193414473774418426312986080998886874132604721
56951623965864573021631598193195167353812974167729
47867242292465436680098067692823828068996400482435
40370141631496589794092432378969070697794223625082
21688957383798623001593776471651228935786015881617
55782973523344604281512627203734314653197777416031
99066554187639792933441952154134189948544473456738
31624993419131814809277771038638773431772075456545
32207770921201905166096280490926360197598828161332
31666365286193266863360627356763035447762803504507
77235547105859548702790814356240145171806246436267
94561275318134078330336254232783944975382437205835
31147711992606381334677687969597030983391307710987
04085913374641442822772634659470474587847787201927
71528073176790770715721344473060570073349243693113
83504931631284042512192565179806941135280131470130
47816437885185290928545201165839341965621349143415
95625865865570552690496520985803385072242648293972
85847831630577775606888764462482468579260395352773
48030480290058760758251047470916439613626760449256
27420420832085661190625454337213153595845068772460
29016187667952406163425225771954291629919306455377
99140373404328752628889639958794757291746426357455
25407909145135711136941091193932519107602082520261
87985318877058429725916778131496990090192116971737
27847684726860849003377024242916513005005168323364
35038951702989392233451722013812806965011784408745
19601212285993716231301711444846409038906449544400
61986907548516026327505298349187407866808818338510
22833450850486082503930213321971551843063545500766
82829493041377655279397517546139539846833936383047
46119966538581538420568533862186725233402830871123
28278921250771262946322956398989893582116745627010
21835646220134967151881909730381198004973407239610
36854066431939509790190699639552453005450580685501
95673022921913933918568034490398205955100226353536
19204199474553859381023439554495977837790237421617
27111723643435439478221818528624085140066604433258
88569867054315470696574745855033232334210730154594
05165537906866273337995851156257843229882737231989
87571415957811196358330059408730681216028764962867
44604774649159950549737425626901049037781986835938
14657412680492564879855614537234786733039046883834
36346553794986419270563872931748723320837601123029
91136793862708943879936201629515413371424892830722
01269014754668476535761647737946752004907571555278
19653621323926406160136358155907422020203187277605
27721900556148425551879253034351398442532234157623
36106425063904975008656271095359194658975141310348
22769306247435363256916078154781811528436679570611
08615331504452127473924544945423682886061340841486
37767009612071512491404302725386076482363414334623
51897576645216413767969031495019108575984423919862
91642193994907236234646844117394032659184044378051
33389452574239950829659122850855582157250310712570
12668302402929525220118726767562204154205161841634
84756516999811614101002996078386909291603028840026
91041407928862150784245167090870006992821206604183
71806535567252532567532861291042487761825829765157
95984703562226293486003415872298053498965022629174
87882027342092222453398562647669149055628425039127
57710284027998066365825488926488025456610172967026
64076559042909945681506526530537182941270336931378
51786090407086671149655834343476933857817113864558
73678123014587687126603489139095620099393610310291
61615288138437909904231747336394804575931493140529
76347574811935670911013775172100803155902485309066
92037671922033229094334676851422144773793937517034
43661991040337511173547191855046449026365512816228
82446257591633303910722538374218214088350865739177
15096828874782656995995744906617583441375223970968
34080053559849175417381883999446974867626551658276
58483588453142775687900290951702835297163445621296
40435231176006651012412006597558512761785838292041
97484423608007193045761893234922927965019875187212
72675079812554709589045563579212210333466974992356
30254947802490114195212382815309114079073860251522
74299581807247162591668545133312394804947079119153
26734302824418604142636395480004480026704962482017
92896476697583183271314251702969234889627668440323
26092752496035799646925650493681836090032380929345
95889706953653494060340216654437558900456328822505
45255640564482465151875471196218443965825337543885
69094113031509526179378002974120766514793942590298
96959469955657612186561967337862362561252163208628
69222103274889218654364802296780705765615144632046
92790682120738837781423356282360896320806822246801
22482611771858963814091839036736722208883215137556
00372798394004152970028783076670944474560134556417
25437090697939612257142989467154357846878861444581
23145935719849225284716050492212424701412147805734
55105008019086996033027634787081081754501193071412
23390866393833952942578690507643100638351983438934
15961318543475464955697810382930971646514384070070
73604112373599843452251610507027056235266012764848
30840761183013052793205427462865403603674532865105
70658748822569815793678976697422057505968344086973
50201410206723585020072452256326513410559240190274
21624843914035998953539459094407046912091409387001
26456001623742880210927645793106579229552498872758
46101264836999892256959688159205600101655256375678
56672279661988578279484885583439751874454551296563
44348039664205579829368043522027709842942325330225
76341807039476994159791594530069752148293366555661
56787364005366656416547321704390352132954352916941
45990416087532018683793702348886894791510716378529
02345292440773659495630510074210871426134974595615
13849871375704710178795731042296906667021449863746
45952808243694457897723300487647652413390759204340
19634039114732023380715095222010682563427471646024
33544005152126693249341967397704159568375355516673
02739007497297363549645332888698440611964961627734
49518273695588220757355176651589855190986665393549
48106887320685990754079234240230092590070173196036
22547564789406475483466477604114632339056513433068
44953979070903023460461470961696886885014083470405
46074295869913829668246818571031887906528703665083
24319744047718556789348230894310682870272280973624
80939962706074726455399253994428081137369433887294
06307926159599546262462970706259484556903471197299
64090894180595343932512362355081349490043642785271
38315912568989295196427287573946914272534366941532
36100453730488198551706594121735246258954873016760
02988659257866285612496655235338294287854253404830
83307016537228563559152534784459818313411290019992
05981352205117336585640782648494276441137639386692
48031183644536985891754426473998822846218449008777
69776312795722672655562596282542765318300134070922
33436577916012809317940171859859993384923549564005
70995585611349802524990669842330173503580440811685
52653117099570899427328709258487894436460050410892
26691783525870785951298344172953519537885534573742
60859029081765155780390594640873506123226112009373
10804854852635722825768203416050484662775045003126
20080079980492548534694146977516493270950493463938
24322271885159740547021482897111777923761225788734
77188196825462981268685817050740272550263329044976
27789442362167411918626943965067151577958675648239
93917604260176338704549901761436412046921823707648
87834196896861181558158736062938603810171215855272
66830082383404656475880405138080163363887421637140
64354955618689641122821407533026551004241048967835
28588290243670904887118190909494533144218287661810
31007354770549815968077200947469613436092861484941
78501718077930681085469000944589952794243981392135
05586422196483491512639012803832001097738680662877
92397180146134324457264009737425700735921003154150
89367930081699805365202760072774967458400283624053
46037263416554259027601834840306811381855105979705
66400750942608788573579603732451414678670368809880
60971642584975951380693094494015154222219432913021
73912538355915031003330325111749156969174502714943
31515588540392216409722910112903552181576282328318
23425483261119128009282525619020526301639114772473
31485739107775874425387611746578671169414776421441
11126358355387136101102326798775641024682403226483
46417663698066378576813492045302240819727856471983
96308781543221166912246415911776732253264335686146
18654522268126887268445968442416107854016768142080
88502800541436131462308210259417375623899420757136
27516745731891894562835257044133543758575342698699
47254703165661399199968262824727064133622217892390
31760854289437339356188916512504244040089527198378
73864805847268954624388234375178852014395600571048
11949884239060613695734231559079670346149143447886
36041031823507365027785908975782727313050488939890
09923913503373250855982655867089242612429473670193
90772713070686917092646254842324074855036608013604
66895118400936686095463250021458529309500009071510
58236267293264537382104938724996699339424685516483
26113414611068026744663733437534076429402668297386
52209357016263846485285149036293201991996882851718
39536691345222444708045923966028171565515656661113
59823112250628905854914509715755390024393153519090
21071194573002438801766150352708626025378817975194
78061013715004489917210022201335013106016391541589
57803711779277522597874289191791552241718958536168
05947412341933984202187456492564434623925319531351
03311476394911995072858430658361935369329699289837
91494193940608572486396883690326556436421664425760
79147108699843157337496488352927693282207629472823
81537409961545598798259891093717126218283025848112
38901196822142945766758071865380650648702613389282
29949725745303328389638184394477077940228435988341
00358385423897354243956475556840952248445541392394
10001620769363684677641301781965937997155746854194
63348937484391297423914336593604100352343777065888
67781139498616478747140793263858738624732889645643
59877466763847946650407411182565837887845485814896
29612739984134427260860618724554523606431537101127
46809778704464094758280348769758948328241239292960
58294861919667091895808983320121031843034012849511
62035342801441276172858302435598300320420245120728
72535581195840149180969253395075778400067465526031
44616705082768277222353419110263416315714740612385
04258459884199076112872580591139356896014316682831
76323567325417073420817332230462987992804908514094
79036887868789493054695570307261900950207643349335
91060245450864536289354568629585313153371838682656
17862273637169757741830239860065914816164049449650
11732131389574706208847480236537103115089842799275
44268532779743113951435741722197597993596852522857
45263796289612691572357986620573408375766873884266
40599099350500081337543245463596750484423528487470
14435454195762584735642161981340734685411176688311
86544893776979566517279662326714810338643913751865
94673002443450054499539974237232871249483470604406
34716063258306498297955101095418362350303094530973
35834462839476304775645015008507578949548931393944
89921612552559770143685894358587752637962559708167
76438001254365023714127834679261019955852247172201
77723700417808419423948725406801556035998390548985
72354674564239058585021671903139526294455439131663
13453089390620467843877850542393905247313620129476
91874975191011472315289326772533918146607300089027
76896311481090220972452075916729700785058071718638
10549679731001678708506942070922329080703832634534
52038027860990556900134137182368370991949516489600
75504934126787643674638490206396401976668559233565
46391383631857456981471962108410809618846054560390
38455343729141446513474940784884423772175154334260
30669883176833100113310869042193903108014378433415
13709243530136776310849135161564226984750743032971
67469640666531527035325467112667522460551199581831
96376370761799191920357958200759560530234626775794
39363074630569010801149427141009391369138107258137
81357894005599500183542511841721360557275221035268
03735726527922417373605751127887218190844900617801
38897107708229310027976659358387589093956881485602
63224393726562472776037890814458837855019702843779
36240782505270487581647032458129087839523245323789
60298416692254896497156069811921865849267704039564
81278102179913217416305810554598801300484562997651
12124153637451500563507012781592671424134210330156
61653560247338078430286552572227530499988370153487
93008062601809623815161366903341111386538510919367
39383522934588832255088706450753947395204396807906
70868064450969865488016828743437861264538158342807
53061845485903798217994599681154419742536344399602
90251001588827216474500682070419376158454712318346
00726293395505482395571372568402322682130124767945
22644820910235647752723082081063518899152692889108
45557112660396503439789627825001611015323516051965
59042118449499077899920073294769058685778787209829
01352956613978884860509786085957017731298155314951
68146717695976099421003618355913877781769845875810
44662839988060061622984861693533738657877359833616
13384133853684211978938900185295691967804554482858
48370117096721253533875862158231013310387766827211
57269495181795897546939926421979155233857662316762
75475703546994148929041301863861194391962838870543
67774322427680913236544948536676800000106526248547
30558615989991401707698385483188750142938908995068
54530765116803337322265175662207526951791442252808
16517166776672793035485154204023817460892328391703
27542575086765511785939500279338959205766827896776
44531840404185540104351348389531201326378369283580
82719378312654961745997056745071833206503455664403
44904536275600112501843356073612227659492783937064
78426456763388188075656121689605041611390390639601
62022153684941092605387688714837989559999112099164
64644119185682770045742434340216722764455893301277
81586869525069499364610175685060167145354315814801
05458860564550133203758645485840324029871709348091
05562116715468484778039447569798042631809917564228
09873998766973237695737015808068229045992123661689
02596273043067931653114940176473769387351409336183
32161428021497633991898354848756252987524238730775
59555955465196394401821840998412489826236737714672
26061633643296406335728107078875816404381485018841
14318859882769449011932129682715888413386943468285
90066640806314077757725705630729400492940302420498
41656547973670548558044586572022763784046682337985
28271057843197535417950113472736257740802134768260
45022851579795797647467022840999561601569108903845
82450267926594205550395879229818526480070683765041
83656209455543461351341525700659748819163413595567
19649654032187271602648593049039787489589066127250
79482827693895352175362185079629778514618843271922
32238101587444505286652380225328438913752738458923
84422535472653098171578447834215822327020690287232
33005386216347988509469547200479523112015043293226
62827276321779088400878614802214753765781058197022
26309717495072127248479478169572961423658595782090
83073323356034846531873029302665964501371837542889
75579714499246540386817992138934692447419850973346
26793321072686870768062639919361965044099542167627
84091466985692571507431574079380532392523947755744
15918458215625181921552337096074833292349210345146
26437449805596103307994145347784574699992128599999
39961228161521931488876938802228108300198601654941
65426169685867883726095877456761825072759929508931
80521872924610867639958916145855058397274209809097
81729323930106766386824040111304024700735085782872
46271349463685318154696904669686939254725194139929
14652423857762550047485295476814795467007050347999
58886769501612497228204030399546327883069597624936
15101024365553522306906129493885990157346610237122
35478911292547696176005047974928060721268039226911
02777226102544149221576504508120677173571202718024
29681062037765788371669091094180744878140490755178
20385653909910477594141321543284406250301802757169
65082096427348414695726397884256008453121406593580
90412711359200419759851362547961606322887361813673
73244506079244117639975974619383584574915988097667
44709300654634242346063423747466608043170126005205
59284936959414340814685298150539471789004518357551
54125223590590687264878635752541911288877371766374
86027660634960353679470269232297186832771739323619
20077745221262475186983349515101986426988784717193
96649769070825217423365662725928440620430214113719
92278526998469884770232382384005565551788908766136
01304770984386116870523105531491625172837327286760
07248172987637569816335415074608838663640693470437
20668865127568826614973078865701568501691864748854
16791545965072342877306998537139043002665307839877
63850323818215535597323530686043010675760838908627
04984188859513809103042359578249514398859011318583
58406674723702971497850841458530857813391562707603
56390763947311455495832266945702494139831634332378
97595568085683629725386791327505554252449194358912
84050452269538121791319145135009938463117740179715
12283785460116035955402864405902496466930707769055
48102885020808580087811577381719174177601733073855
47580060560143377432990127286772530431825197579167
92969965041460706645712588834697979642931622965520
16879730003564630457930884032748077181155533090988
70255052076804630346086581653948769519600440848206
59673794731680864156456505300498816164905788311543
45485052660069823093157776500378070466126470602145
75057932709620478256152471459189652236083966456241
05195510522357239739512881816405978591427914816542
63289200428160913693777372229998332708208296995573
77273756676155271139225880552018988762011416800546
87365580633471603734291703907986396522961312801782
67971728982293607028806908776866059325274637840539
76918480820410219447197138692560841624511239806201
13184541244782050110798760717155683154078865439041
21087303240201068534194723047666672174986986854707
67812051247367924791931508564447753798537997322344
56122785843296846647513336573692387201464723679427
87004250325558992688434959287612400755875694641370
56251400117971331662071537154360068764773186755871
48783989081074295309410605969443158477539700943988
39491443235366853920994687964506653398573888786614
76294434140104988899316005120767810358861166020296
11936396821349607501116498327856353161451684576956
87109002999769841263266502347716728657378579085746
64607722834154031144152941880478254387617707904300
01566986776795760909966936075594965152736349811896
41304331166277471233881740603731743970540670310967
67657486953587896700319258662594105105335843846560
23391796749267844763708474978333655579007384191473
19886271352595462518160434225372996286326749682405
80602964211463864368642247248872834341704415734824
81833301640566959668866769563491416328426414974533
34999948000266998758881593507357815195889900539512
08535103572613736403436753471410483601754648830040
78464167452167371904831096767113443494819262681110
73994825060739495073503169019731852119552635632584
33909982249862406703107683184466072912487475403161
79699411397387765899868554170318847788675929026070
04321266617919223520938227878880988633599116081923
53555704646349113208591897961327913197564909760001
39962344455350143464268604644958624769094347048293
29414041114654092398834443515913320107739441118407
41076849810663472410482393582740194493566516108846
31256785297769734684303061462418035852933159734583
03845541033701091676776374276210213701354854450926
30719011473184857492331816720721372793556795284439
25481560913728128406333039373562420016045664557414
58816605216660873874804724339121295587776390696903
70788285277538940524607584962315743691711317613478
38827194168606625721036851321566478001476752310393
57860689611125996028183930954870905907386135191459
18195102973278755710497290114871718971800469616977
70017913919613791417162707018958469214343696762927
45910994006008498356842520191559370370101104974733
94938778859894174330317853487076032219829705797511
91440510994235883034546353492349826883624043327267
41554030161950568065418093940998202060999414021689
09007082133072308966211977553066591881411915778362
72927461561857103721724710095214236964830864102592
88745799932237495519122195190342445230753513380685
68073544649951272031744871954039761073080602699062
58076020292731455252078079914184290638844373499681
45827337207266391767020118300464819000241308350884
65841521489912761065137415394356572113903285749187
69094413702090517031487773461652879848235338297260
13611098451484182380812054099612527458088109948697
22161285248974255555160763716750548961730168096138
03811914361143992106380050832140987604599309324851
02516829446726066613815174571255975495358023998314
69822036133808284993567055755247129027453977621404
93182014658008021566536067765508783804304134310591
80460680083459113664083488740800574127258670479225
83191274157390809143831384564241509408491339180968
40251163991936853225557338966953749026620923261318
85589158083245557194845387562878612885900410600607
37465014026278240273469625282171749415823317492396
83530136178653673760642166778137739951006589528877
42766263684183068019080460984980946976366733566228
29151323527888061577682781595886691802389403330764
41912403412022316368577860357276941541778826435238
13190502808701857504704631293335375728538660588890
45831114507739429352019943219711716422350056440429
79892081594307167019857469273848653833436145794634
17592257389858800169801475742054299580124295810545
65108310462972829375841611625325625165724980784920
99897990620035936509934721582965174135798491047111
66079158743698654122234834188772292944633517865385
67319625598520260729476740726167671455736498121056
77716893484917660771705277187601199908144113058645
57791052568430481144026193840232247093924980293355
07318458903553971330884461741079591625117148648744
68611247605428673436709046678468670274091881014249
71114965781772427934707021668829561087779440504843
75284433751088282647719785400065097040330218625561
47332117771174413350281608840351781452541964320309
57601869464908868154528562134698835544456024955666
84366029221951248309106053772019802183101032704178
38665447181260397190688462370857518080035327047185
65949947612424811099928867915896904956394762460842
40659309486215076903149870206735338483495508363660
17848771060809804269247132410009464014373603265645
18456679245666955100150229833079849607994988249706
17236744936122622296179081431141466094123415935930
95854079139087208322733549572080757165171876599449
85693795623875551617575438091780528029464200447215
39628074636021132942559160025707356281263873310600
58910652457080244749375431841494014821199962764531
06800663118382376163966318093144467129861552759820
14514102756006892975024630401735148919457636078935
28555053173314164570504996443890936308438744847839
61684051845273288403234520247056851646571647713932
37755172947951261323982296023945485797545865174587
87713318138752959809412174227300352296508089177705
06825924882232215493804837145478164721397682096332
05083056479204820859204754998573203888763916019952
40918938945576768749730856955958010659526503036266
15975066222508406742889826590751063756356996821151 
09496697445805472886936310203678232501823237084597
90111548472087618212477813266330412076216587312970
81123075815982124863980721240786887811450165582513
61789030708608701989758898074566439551574153631931
91981070575336633738038272152798849350397480015890
51942087971130805123393322190346624991716915094854
14018710603546037946433790058909577211808044657439
62806186717861017156740967662080295766577051291209
90794430463289294730615951043090222143937184956063
40561893425130572682914657832933405246350289291754
70872564842600349629611654138230077313327298305001
60256724014185152041890701154288579920812198449315
69990591820118197335001261877280368124819958770702
07532406361259313438595542547781961142935163561223
49666152261473539967405158499860355295332924575238
88101362023476246690558164389678630976273655047243
48643071218494373485300606387644566272186661701238
12771562137974614986132874411771455244470899714452
28856629424402301847912054784985745216346964489738
92062401943518310088283480249249085403077863875165
91130287395878709810077271827187452901397283661484
21428717055317965430765045343246005363614726181809
69976933486264077435199928686323835088756683595097
26557481543194019557685043724800102041374983187225
96773871549583997184449072791419658459300839426370
20875635398216962055324803212267498911402678528599
67340524203109179789990571882194939132075343170798
00237365909853755202389116434671855829068537118979
52626234492483392496342449714656846591248918556629
58932990903523923333364743520370770101084388003290
75983421701855422838616172104176030116459187805393
67447472059985023582891833692922337323999480437108
41965947316265482574809948250999183300697656936715
96893644933488647442135008407006608835972350395323
40179582557036016936990988671132109798897070517280
75585519126993067309925070407024556850778679069476
61262980822516331363995211709845280926303759224267
42575599892892783704744452189363203489415521044597
26188380030067761793138139916205806270165102445886
92476492468919246121253102757313908404700071435613
62316992371694848132554200914530410371354532966206
39210547982439212517254013231490274058589206321758
94943454890684639931375709103463327141531622328055
22972979538018801628590735729554162788676498274186
16421878988574107164906919185116281528548679417363
89066538857642291583425006736124538491606741373401
73572779956341043326883569507814931378007362354180
07061918026732855119194267609122103598746924117283
74931261633950012395992405084543756985079570462226
64619000103500490183034153545842833764378111988556
31877779253720116671853954183598443830520376281944
07615941068207169703022851522505731260930468984234
33152732131361216582808075212631547730604423774753
50595228717440266638914881717308643611138906942027
90881431194487994171540421034121908470940802540239
32942945493878640230512927119097513536000921971105


----------



## Edward (Feb 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Ahoihoi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what Ohayo means/is right?
If you do I have nothing more to explain lol.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 19, 2010)

ohai


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 19, 2010)

Heeey thar.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Edward said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Ahoihoi!
> ...


yea ermmm
what time is it where you are because im pretty sure its konbanwa...


----------



## mazei (Feb 19, 2010)

Guten Tag


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 19, 2010)

Bonjour


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Heeey thar.





mazei said:


> Guten Tag





Edward said:


> Ohayo!!!!!!!!!
> Kill me now.





Cyrus C. said:


> Ahoihoi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





iasimp1997 said:


> ohai





Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Saintlavin said:
> 
> 
> > gamemeister27 said:
> ...



pancakes are gonna take over the world you'll see one day


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 19, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Saintlavin said:
> 
> 
> > so HI!
> ...



hi


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 19, 2010)

Edward said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Ahoihoi!
> ...



Since you like Anime it's probably japanese. Good Morning? Yep that makes sense.


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 19, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> HI



wazzap!


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 19, 2010)

Dene said:


> Die.



dead


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 19, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> ohai



wazzap


----------



## Edward (Feb 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Ugg


> Weeaboo is an insulting slang that points out a person who is very addicted to Japan in particular. These people will always bash any other Comic books, anime and video games that aren’t made in Japan. Sometimes there are even people who aren’t proud of their nationality, wishing that they are born Japanese instead. *The mildest trait a weeaboo will exhibit is speaking in Gratuitous Japanese, where people will replace some English words into Japanese word and calling other people with the Japanese honorifics included.*


Ive exhibited this kind of behavior.
You need to get around the net ALOT more. Reading ED can help.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 19, 2010)

Edward said:


> You need to get around the net ALOT more.



Just because I'm not a fan of Japan (besides mario, although he's italian.) doesn't make me a noob.


----------



## Edward (Feb 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > You need to get around the net ALOT more.
> ...



That part of my reply had nothing to do with Japan >.>.


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 19, 2010)

hey hey dont fight, we're here to say hi!


----------



## vgbjason (Feb 19, 2010)

> pancakes are gonna take over the world you'll see one day



http://heroeswiki.com/Theory:Waffles

According to this page, waffles are more likely to overtake the world than pancakes by far.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 19, 2010)

Edward said:


> Reading ED can help.



Hahaha! 

Oh wow.

ED never helped anyone.


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 19, 2010)

http://heroeswiki.com/Theory:Waffles

According to this page, waffles are more likely to overtake the world than pancakes by far.[/QUOTE]

holy crap your're right


----------



## fundash (Feb 19, 2010)

*sigh*


----------



## rubiknewbie (Feb 19, 2010)

Lies.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 19, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> Lies.



JUST. ASK. WAFFLE.

He's watching us all....
He can do that.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 19, 2010)

你好


----------



## Drax (Feb 19, 2010)

Lies!


edit: ninja'd


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi.


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 19, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Hi.



WAZZAP!!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yo sup gee.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey, welcome to the forums


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 19, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Yo sup gee.





richardzhang said:


> Hey, welcome to the forums



WAZZZAP


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 19, 2010)

Lofty said:


> 你好



i dont know how to reply so,

WAZZAP!


----------



## mazei (Feb 19, 2010)

Saintlavin said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > 你好
> ...



Its Mandarin saying ni hao which translates to hello.

EDIT
Or the really bad direct translation word for word, you good.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 20, 2010)

bye


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 20, 2010)

mazei said:


> Saintlavin said:
> 
> 
> > Lofty said:
> ...



i know what it says, just lazy to reply it in Mandarin, oh well , couldnt hurt if i said it in a more interesting way, "WAZZAP"


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 20, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> bye



So long


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Hi.



WAZZZZZZAP


----------

